# Another question



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

I need a new pair of golf shoes and was thinking about getting the Adidas tour 360 II and was wondering what people think of them.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

golfermatt91 said:


> I need a new pair of golf shoes and was thinking about getting the Adidas tour 360 II and was wondering what people think of them.


I haven't tried those, but I will tell you this. Golf shoes are getting way too expensive these days.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree Cody, I bought a pair of Nike SP 8's, and while I love them, the most comfy shoes I have ever had, $180 is a lot of ching for shoes


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

CostCo has Top Flite golf shoes on for $70.00, running shoe style.


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

i can vouch for the eComfort by FootJoy. kinda generic with only two styles, but great shoe... i thought this $80 dollar shoe was more comfortable than the 100 dollar Contour. good price for a quality leather upper golf shoe.


----------

